# EMTPREP - first impressions



## buckeyen8ive (Sep 10, 2013)

So, with 30 days to study before my exam I decided to sign up for EMTPrep.
What I've been getting so far are a LOT of repeat questions which has me a bit concerned.

Also, I reached out to them days ago and haven't heard anything back.

Anyone else have this experience with their site?

Thanks,


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 10, 2013)

I just signed up for this a couple weeks ago as well.  There's definitely some repeats but so far I've seen a decent amount of variety though.  I've gone through a handful of times and I'm just gonna keep going through until test time.  I've also seen huge improvement since I started it.  Plus the passing guarantee is pretty great as well.


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 10, 2013)

One more thing:

I'm not sure if you've taken the test yet but I took it once before signing up EMTPrep.  From what I can see the types of questions are very similar to the ones I saw on the NREMT exam.  My NREMT test had a lot of scenario based questions and a bunch had more than one answer that seemed correct.  The key is take time to read and understand the question and pick the best option available.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the NREMT exam is just that, national.  In my class they taught us from the book that was national protocols but they also taught us the Massachusetts protocols too, which often differed from the national.  So make sure you're thinking and study national curriculum.


----------



## J B (Sep 10, 2013)

I took the NREMT about 2 months ago.  Signed up on EMT Prep to help review for pre-hire tests.  So far I love it and wouldn't really change anything.  I passed the written on my first try, but if I could do it again I would definitely sign up on EMT Prep and practice a lot before taking it.  The questions are very similar to NREMT questions, and the explanations it gives when you go back and review your quizzes are great.

I don't seem to get TOO many repeat questions, and I don't mind the occasional repeat because it can help reinforce things.  But I usually do "Randomized" questions - maybe you get more repeats if you focus on a specific area.


----------



## Rockies (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey OP. I used the 60 day membership for emtprep and im going to take my exam in three days. I mostly filled out alot of the reviews and did loads of quizzes all day 'erryday


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is what I used:http://www.emt-national-training.com/?src=google

Awesome, awesome, awesome site to practice the exam.


----------



## dC0m (Sep 11, 2013)

I used EMTprep before taking the NREMT and I can say the questions were really similar. When I used EMTprep, there was some questions that were repetitive, but not everyday. Majority of the questions were unique. 

IMO, I think the repetition helps you memorize the curriculum.


----------



## AJFA4444 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guy,

Just an update.  I studied using EMTPrep for the last few weeks and then yesterday I had my NREMT retest.  Just found out this morning that I passed!!!  EMTPrep really did help me out A LOT.  It was great.  I absolutely would recommend it to anyone!  Best of luck with your test!!


----------



## Dan216 (Sep 25, 2013)

I know I'm kind of late (really late! ) . But congratulations on passing!! Huge accomplishment!!


----------



## AKmatt88 (Nov 2, 2013)

I had previously taken the NREMT and failed. I then did some research and signed up for EMTPREP.com. I found it very useful and passed my 2nd try. The biggest thing I noticed from my class to the NREMT is the vocabulary and how different it was. EMTPREP.com really seemed to help with that, and it had a good variety of questions (a couple of repeats though)


----------

